# Zepernick Lake



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Tried this lake the other evening with a buddy... Nothing but small, small gills... 

Google search tells me it was recently (2011-2012) drained for outflow repair or something and was supposed to be restocked with gills, LM & channels... 

Anyone fish here recently? What's the report on this lake? Worth trying again or no? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Correct about the draining. I believe they did some muck removal as well. Problem with restocking is they usually only dump fry or fingerlings, and those take a few years to grow up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

yes it was drained for repairs and refilled last spring i think. be a while before anything is good size.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Was A LOT of seaweed and such as well. The little lake looks the part, but as mentioned, seems to be a few years away from anything special.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Was A LOT of seaweed and such as well. The little lake looks the part, but as mentioned, seems to be a few years away from anything special.


Part of the draining was meant to eliminate a lot of the weed growth. Guess they failed on that front...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Part of the draining was meant to eliminate a lot of the weed growth. Guess they failed on that front...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea I would say lol there was definitely a ton of growth. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Zepps has alway been full of lillies and hydrilla and that is what made it a great fishery. When the outlet broke the water level dropped about 18" or so and the weeds choked 99% of the previously open water. It became nearly unfishable. It bums me out because it was loaded with huge bass and a decent amount of chain pike. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

That lake will be stocked this fall. The fish that might be in there more than likely came from the marsh up stream. Yes the vegetation is horrible and it came back because it took to long to fill back up. There was grass carp stock there this spring.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Larry Shields (Sep 20, 2016)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Tried this lake the other evening with a buddy... Nothing but small, small gills...
> 
> Google search tells me it was recently (2011-2012) drained for outflow repair or something and was supposed to be restocked with gills, LM & channels...
> 
> ...


Fished it last week .. same as you mentioned small gills and rock bass ... last year we got fingerling bass and feeding-frenzy hungry rock bass ...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

heres a short story, when I was about 14teen you could rent a stake for the state for a buck ,keep your boat there all summer nobody would harm it. all ways about ten boats staked out, and 3 to 5 # bass were common. I,m 70 now


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll be going there tomorrow morning to check it out for a few.


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

The lake was completely drained and restructured a couple years back. If I remember correctly all the fish either died or were put in highland town. They restocked with fry's. I doubt there's much worth catching in there yet


----------



## WalleyeJoe (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah. Nothing but small stuff right now..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Yea I would say lol there was definitely a ton of growth.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wouldn't surprise me this year, with the unrelenting sun and heat. Ideal conditions to grow lots of weeds!


----------



## 04DrBlur (Nov 18, 2015)

My dad and I spent all day on that lake last summer. Had the boat everywhere and only fish we caught were 2 very very small gills. There are no fish in that lake. Saw tons of little gills nothing else


----------

